# Awesome Canadian band!



## Mankini (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Oct 28, 2016)

I didn't think it would come to this, but... when we finally meet, please don't let me forget to punch you squarely in the taint.


----------



## todd (Oct 28, 2016)

he said taint.....


----------



## tacology (Oct 28, 2016)

........ I mean, at least it's better than Bieber?


----------



## Mankini (Oct 28, 2016)

tacology said:


> ........ I mean, at least it's better than Bieber?



Nah. Bieber has poise and refinement. ...Bieber...is a gentleman and scholar.

But this...THIS travesty was playing in a gas station AND a Dennys this morning. LOL


----------



## tacology (Oct 28, 2016)

@Mankini oh no. Your poor ears!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Oct 28, 2016)

tacology said:


> Your poor ears!



He kind of deserves it.


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 29, 2016)

dat @Mankini ? he cool but cracked - for torturing our ears let's give him the once over, TWICE !

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 29, 2016)

at least it wasn't more shit folk punk

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------

